# Where to anchor out near Seattle ?



## firedreamer (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello fellow boaters, new to this site but been boating for ever ! LOL The Admiral and I have been full time liveaboards for 2 and a half years now up in the PNW. we are going to spend the summer cruising around the Puget sound and while i have it for the most part penciled out, I'm not sure of where we can spend a couple weeks anchored out in the Seattle area. Is Elliot Bay pretty much open to anchor in ? ( outside of shipping lanes of course) any area better than another ? Thanks all. 
P.S. I hope it was OK to put this question here


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

firedreamer said:


> Hello fellow boaters, new to this site but been boating for ever ! LOL The Admiral and I have been full time liveaboards for 2 and a half years now up in the PNW. we are going to spend the summer cruising around the Puget sound and while i have it for the most part penciled out, I'm not sure of where we can spend a couple weeks anchored out in the Seattle area. Is Elliot Bay pretty much open to anchor in ? ( outside of shipping lanes of course) any area better than another ? Thanks all.
> P.S. I hope it was OK to put this question here


Click over to www.ActiveCaptain.com, register (for free) and refer to the interactive cruising guide (charts) for your area of interest. You will find a wealth of information to meet your needs.

FWIW...


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

When we traveled that end of the Salish Sea years ago, we visited Elliot Bay to see the city from the water then anchored across to the west at Eagle Harbor. That was a nice little spot, but it was also 20 years ago. Geez.


----------



## goldilocks (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess this would depend on how close you want to be to Seattle itself. As far as I know there is no anchoring in Elliot bay, it's too deep or commercial. There are marinas, but since you mention anchoring, i suggest you have to go to the islands to the west, such as blake island. They are buoys and a small marina on the east of Blake island, where you can see seattle in the distnce, and a lot of anchoring on its west side.

Are you looking to be able to walk to Seattle, or see it, or just be in that area?

Regards,
John


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Blakely Harbor is nice, just a bit south of Eagle Harbor on Bainbridge.


----------



## hangupndrive (May 4, 2007)

A Waggoner's guide (Home | Waggoner Cruising Guide) Will be your best reference for all cruising matters from olympia, wa to southern Alaska. There is an extensive section on centreal puget sound (Seattle). There are a number of places but none where you can drop the hook and dinghy in to town. the only place I Can think of in the Seattle metro area that will allow anchoring is in lake washington in the bay by Seward Park. You don't want to be there. It's about as ghetto as the surrounding neighborhood. Lots of other nearby places though. A favorite of mine is inner port Madison on the north end of bainbridge island. Others like Blakey Harper and Eagle Harbor are already mentioned. If you stay in Eagle Harbor, you can always walk on the ferry to downtown Seattle.

Have a great cruise!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Anchor in eagle harbor its a really nice anchorage with free use of the city dock for tenders and a five min walk to the ferry free from eagle to Seattle and 7.80 to come back from Seattle. Was there last summer for a month with no issues for any questions you can contact the harbor master Tammi she is really friendly (206-786-7627)


----------



## wristwister (Mar 20, 2013)

Good advice on Eagle Harbor. Another good one would be Kingston, again you can dink in, step on the ferry, hop off in Edmonds and it's a short pleasant train ride into Seattle.

Now if you're not stuck on being next to the big city, I HIGHLY recommend you spend som serious time in the San Juan Islands. Countless picture postcard harbors to anchor in or grab a State mooring ball, and several quaint towns nearby for provisioning and socialization.


----------

